# Nice Noosa bass



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Taken (and released) from my Espri in Lake Macdonald, Noosa at 4.15pm today, in very inclement weather (raining and windy). It was 40cm long to the tip of the tail and had a beautiful blue/green sheen. My first bass from my yak, but not my first bass. There's a bit of blurring in the pic because my new Aquapac waterproof camera bag had raindrops on the outside near the lens.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

healthy looking bass......well done


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

40 cms, would have put up a nice fight.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice looking Bass there. I was hoping to get up to Lake Mac myself this week but it didnt pan out. Good to see they're on the chew.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi occy

I found the bag to be quite functional and it certainly kept the water out on a day when it rained solidly. Yesterday was my first try with it and I found that it allowed me to use all of my camera's controls, even though it stayed in the bag. As you can see in the pic, it has clear panels front and back (the GPS pretending to be a camera is inside the bag).

Cost me $32 plus $10 freight; 3 year warranty; rated to 5m depth.

One small limitation is that it's not rugged -- you need to take care that the clear panels don't get scratched.

All in all a good buy I think, as there's no way I'd take my camera out in the ocean here -- it owuld get soaked from the splashing of the feeding macks and tuna even on a flat calm day :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice fish there sunshiner .......

My wife and I are hoping to plan a few days camping up your way somewhere on the upper reaches of the Noosa River in the not too distant future.

Will try and get out on Lake Macdonald while we are up there .......how does it fish? I have never fished up that way before. Any local knowledge or advice you might have is always appreciated mate 

Again, nice fish, and thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Dalboi said:


> Nice fish there sunshiner .......
> 
> My wife and I are hoping to plan a few days camping up your way somewhere on the upper reaches of the Noosa River in the not too distant future.
> 
> ...


Lake Macdonald is small and propulsion by outboards is banned so it's often very quiet. There are plenty of bass and several other native species. I haven't fished it very much but it's only 24km from Sunshine Beach so now that I have a yak I might fish it more often. There's quite a bit of surface weed but plenty of places to troll and cast.

There are barebones camp sites in the far upper reaches of the Noosa River (eg Harry's Hut) which will put you right in the middle of bass territory. If you're interested in the section between the lakes there's a private camp ground called John's Landing which is located on a deep section of the river.

Right now the river has a lot of fresh water running down it as a result of the recent heavy rain which you also copped on the Gold Coast a couple of days after us.

Hope you make it up here soon.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice work sunshiner, the lakes are a good option at the time being up here...i was paddling the maroochy river on sunday morning at bli bli on the early run-in tide and when i stopped i was still being pushed downstream by all the fresh flowing out :roll: Not to mention when i tasted the water (not usually a recommended past-time :shock: ) it was completely fresh. Saw a few crabs being caught though.

As for the noosa river a.t.m, im assuming the bay is still a bit rough but has the river fishing shutdown with all the fresh coming down or is there still some action around?


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi scotty

I was out on the river on Sunday, not fishing, and it seemed dead -- a few hopeful tourists were out there fishing but I didn't see anything landed. I reckon it'll be a bit quiet for a few days, but could be interesting if the tides are big enough to push salt water through the mouth on the run-in. Swell is dropping rapidly -- surfing festival starts tomorrow.

I also do the taste test -- have done for many years and never hurt me yet.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah i figure a little taste test never hurt too much - what with all the farms that are in the catchment im sure it tops all sorts of nutrients levels :wink:

Am going to try my luck again in the maroochy tomorrow (still to snag that first yak caught fish!) and may venture up to noosa on wednesday. May even consider an early start and head onto the bay if it seems ok before this stronger southerly change blows through. If not i'll just give the river a shot.


----------

